# New female superstar coming to NXT



## p862011

pair her with Corbin:yum:


----------



## jaden85

Baron Corbin, Zahra and Corey Graves. Feud them with Enzo, Big Cass and Carmella


----------



## DemBoy

Holy shit, she actually looks like a tatted up version of Paige who's even more into Hot Topic than her.


----------



## p862011

jaden85 said:


> Baron Corbin, Zahra and Corey Graves. Feud them with Enzo, Big Cass and Carmella


i wish lol sadly graves doesn't seem to be returning


----------



## Barry Horowitz

What are you guys talking about? She's 1000x more attractive than Paige.


----------



## punkcmbitw

Barry Horowitz said:


> What are you guys talking about? She's 1000x more attractive than Paige.


dont go that far. plus i dont like girls with that many tattoos.

saying she looks like paige will probably give wwe a storyline of long lost sister of paige in the future. lol taker & kane 2.0


----------



## Joshi Judas

Trained by Jacobs and Martini? Could be good. Looks hot. Excited to see her in action soon.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

More bad tattoos ahoy!


----------



## Revil Fox

RAVEN said:


> Trained by Jacobs and Martini? Could be good. Looks hot. Excited to see her in action soon.


This is pretty much exactly what I was going to say. She looks really good, and the fact that she trained with Jacobs gives me hope that she can actually wrestle. Color me optimistic.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

punkcmbitw said:


> dont go that far. plus i dont like girls with that many tattoos.
> 
> saying she looks like paige will probably give wwe a storyline of long lost sister of paige in the future. lol taker & kane 2.0


Not only that, but they're apparently the same height too.

I could see this happening and I may or may not be happy about it.


----------



## p862011

they look nothing alike 

paige has a natural edgy dark gothic look this chick looks like a hot girl who fell in love with tattoos


----------



## punkcmbitw

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Not only that, but they're apparently the same height too.
> 
> I could see this happening and I may or may not be happy about it.


give paige a few years, she'll be #1 in the division and debut this girl like they did to Kane in 1997. Lol

knowing wwe, they would do a long lost sister storyline.


----------



## TJQ

I've never seen her wrestle, but she looks delicious, so there's that.



RAVEN said:


> Trained by Jacobs and Martini? Could be good.


I thought this as well, I'm interested to see what she can do. My boy Jimmy Jacobs laying the foundation.


----------



## DemBoy

TJQ said:


> I've never seen her wrestle, but she looks delicious, so there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this as well, I'm interested to see what she can do.


I think she recently became a wrestler, when i google her name an old Model Mayhem profile appeared (which is now offline).


----------



## CruelAngel77

I'm not personally into women with that many tats, but there are no women in the WWE with the whole inked bad girl stripper look like she has. I'm allfor female Corey Graves.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I actually thought she was already in developmental because I'm pretty sure I've seen Brad Maddox and Rollins tweet her previously? Hopefully Jimmy Jacobs and Martini did some good work with her wrestling wise because she definitely has the look down, like seriously.


----------



## Oxidamus

Lol I don't see any reason to put her with Corbin and Graves. I also see no reason to put Corbin with Graves.

...No visible reason at all. Cannot see a SINGLE thing that makes them similar... Not one.


This is the first female diva with more than just a couple of 'meaningful' tattoos btw. GROUNDBREAKINGz


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

witchblade000 said:


> She looks like a tatted up version of Paige.


----------



## NastyYaffa

She looks great!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I actually thought she was already in developmental because I'm pretty sure I've seen Brad Maddox and Rollins tweet her previously? Hopefully Jimmy Jacobs and Martini did some good work with her wrestling wise because she definitely has the look down, like seriously.


I saw that too :lol

Now that I've read Jimmy Jacobs trained her, that's how Rollins knows her I guess.

Her look though kada I find tattooed women hotter anyway, she looks great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*







+







=


















:cena6*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

^ :lmao



RAVEN said:


> I saw that too :lol
> 
> Now that I've read Jimmy Jacobs trained her, that's how Rollins knows her I guess.
> 
> Her look though kada I find tattooed women hotter anyway, she looks great.


Yeah the pretty tattooed girl thing is kada Lisbeth Salander gimmick incoming :lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Funny thing is they actually tried the Lisbeth Salander gimmick for a while with Paige, back in FCW :lol It didn't last long before she was paired with Ivelisse though.

Agreed about the tattoos, it's why I had the hots for Lita back in the day kada Though her always visible thong might have been a factor as well :side:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Barry Horowitz said:


> What are you guys talking about? She's 1000x more attractive than Paige.


Lol same thing I thought. If thats what she looks like in the minds of her fans then I finally understand the massive Paige markdom


----------



## Oxidamus

Team her with Becky for her debut. Call them "The Rockers" or "The Rock & Wrestling Connection". Or "Chicks of Metal & Punk", also known as C.M. Punk.
Or ditch the Paige and AJ lesbian angle that is apparently going on and give it to these girls. The Rock Girls Cock Disselection.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Oh this chick, I had forgotten all about her. 

I am sure there was a thread in here a while back concerning new signings and she was in it. I remember thinking she was attractive and that hasn't changed. I hope she ends up being good, it'll be nice to see a _diva_ with her look do well.


----------



## hou713

She looks nothing like Paige. She's more attractive than Paige as well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

She's been around for ages and she's been at shows before and had several try-outs. She's also had a habit of tweeting 'Legends' pictures of her wearing their shirts.

If she's good, fair enough. Just seems a bit slutty.

I love that she's a model, but she'll get a pass because she has dark hair and tattoos.

You guys.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

She looks like kat von d crossed with danielle harris.
If they do a paige sister storyline. I suggest the name raige [Rage].


----------



## BruceLeGorille

She is ten time hotter than page


----------



## Lastier

Looks like your average barslut cumdumpster.


----------



## p862011

BruceLeGorille said:


> She is ten time hotter than page












paige is sexy this chick is trashy


----------



## Mr. I

Jesus Christ. Enough of the dick measuring "my waifu is hotter than your waifu" nonsense.


----------



## DemBoy

Ithil said:


> Jesus Christ. Enough of the dick measuring "my waifu is hotter than your waifu" nonsense.


You're on the internet my friend, what more did you expect?


----------



## Coyotex

yall got some bizzare taste in women im guessing most of you are into those emo type looking females

that being sound i don't find her that hot at all


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm loving the fact that the WWE is branching out to give girls with alternative looks a shot to be on the roster. Let's get an alternative black chick and I'd be good! :


----------



## Conor?

Actually got goosebumps she's that hawt. Although, I did skip my morning w**k, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## islesfan13

Not into all the tattoos. Not attractive at all to me.


----------



## King BOOKAH

Barry Horowitz said:


> What are you guys talking about? She's 1000x more attractive than Paige.


She looks like Paige because she is pale and has dark hair? That is about where the similarities end? I don't get it lol.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Lastier said:


> Looks like your average barslut cumdumpster.


Is that how your parents taught you to treat women?

On the same site it says that there's another girl signed, Gionna something who apparently was a hooters girl. Good for them, hope they turn out to be competent.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

elhijodelbodallas said:


> *Is that how your parents taught you to treat women?*
> 
> On the same site it says that there's another girl signed, Gionna something who apparently was a hooters girl. Good for them, hope they turn out to be competent.


Don't put the pussy on a pedestal bruh; if that's what she is, that's what she is. I don't think that can be determined from a non pornographic picture though.


----------



## Honey Bucket

ugh that ugly cum guzzlin cock suckin whor bag thunderslut shes too ugly i wuldnt bang her at all infact her tattooos are fukin shit i hope she dies tha ugly skank


----------



## RyanPelley

She's like Paige, except really attractive and doesn't look like she smells bad. 10/10.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Don't put the pussy on a pedestal bruh; if that's what she is, that's what she is. I don't think that can be determined from a non pornographic picture though.


I'm not putting "pussy on a pedestal", I'm treating her like a normal person, exactly like I would treat any other human being, male or female. Calling someone a "cumdumpster" would be fucking idiotic and disrespectful even if she was a 20$ street hooker so I don't understand what the hell your point is. I guess some people just have the need to treat women like shit to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I'm not putting "pussy on a pedestal", I'm treating her like a normal person, exactly like I would treat any other human being, male or female. Calling someone a "cumdumpster" would be fucking idiotic and disrespectful even if she was a 20$ street hooker so I don't understand what the hell your point is. I guess some people just have the need to treat women like shit to feel better about themselves.


It's not like he said it to her face so what's the harm? If thats what she looks like to him then that's what she looks like. Don't tell me you've never seen someone wearing something stupid (John Cena for instance) and gone "wow that guy looks like an asshole". That's essentially what he did so if you don't white knight for the asshole looking Cenas of the world don't do it for the slutty looking chicks.

Equality my dude: you can say bad things about women without being a repressed virgin.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Holy fuck, WWE keeps signing more useless divas. Why? They are not good for anything... Still waiting for them to kill the divas division once and for all. It will happen one day.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Equality my dude: you can say bad things about women without being a repressed virgin.


That would be true if his insult wasn't "slutty cumdumpster". And I don't think it's in your best interest to bring gender equality into this discussion considering that women are the only ones shamed for their sexual promiscuity.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's not like he said it to her face so what's the harm? If thats what she looks like to him then that's what she looks like. Don't tell me you've never seen someone wearing something stupid (John Cena for instance) and gone "wow that guy looks like an asshole". That's essentially what he did so if you don't white knight for the asshole looking Cenas of the world don't do it for the slutty looking chicks.
> 
> Equality my dude: you can say bad things about women without being a repressed virgin.


The thing is, I don't get it though. Does having a few tattoos and modelling some revealing cloths make you a slut now? If you saw her walking down the street somewhere would you automatically think, yeah that's a slut, serious question? If anyone thinks that they really need to get out more.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> That would be true if his insult wasn't "slutty cumdumpster". And I don't think it's in your best interest to bring gender equality into this *discussion considering that women are the only ones shamed for their sexual promiscuity.*


Exactly, and no one here even knows if she going around banging a bunch of guys either, no one here knows her personally anyway.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

RyanPelley said:


> She's like Paige, except really attractive and doesn't look like she smells bad. 10/10.


:what?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Excessive tatoos look trashy to me too, but this girl is undeniably pretty.*


----------



## BornBad

I knew it was Zahra Schreiber, she teased that on her facebook one month ago. 

BTW She's dating Chad Ruhlig ( For The Fallen Dreams ) since 6 years and she's just the definition of gorgeous


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The thing is, I don't get it though. Does having a few tattoos and modelling some revealing cloths make you a slut now? If you saw her walking down the street somewhere would you automatically think, yeah that's a slut, serious question? If anyone thinks that they really need to get out more.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and no one here even knows if she going around banging a bunch of guys either, no one here knows her personally anyway.


She doesn't actually have to fuck a lot of guys to look like a slut. You see a big, scary looking black dude coming at you in a dark alley, you don't wonder if he's actually a thug or not you just get the fuck outta there. 

If a person looks unsavory to you, you're not a monster for thinking so. Personally she looks like a slut to me but in a good way


----------



## jcmmnx

Looks like a tatted up Kardashian; no where near Paige.


----------



## THANOS

Meh. Cute girl for sure, but a bit over the top with the make-up and tattoos. Not my type, but hopefully she does well and picks up the fundamentals quickly. I don't see how she won't with Death Ray as her trainer though.


----------



## THANOS

jcmmnx said:


> Looks like a tatted up Kardashian; no where near Paige.


This x 100%. That was my first thought actually, but I decided not to post it lol. You know who else looks like a Kardashian? The new Wonder Woman, Gal Gadot.


----------



## BornBad

love Paige but sayin she hotter than Zara is a bit "weird"










Wish her all the best, she got a unique look for NXT or even the WWE roster


----------



## almostfamous

She has a good look. Attractive as fuck.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Please have mic skills and natural athletic ability :waffle


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Another thread unrelated to Paige turns into a Paige hate thread. Typical WF. 

In case you didn't know, Paige is not supposed to be a model, which this girl clearly is. She's a born and raised wrestler who also ended up being pretty hot. Compare this model chick to all the other models in WWE like Lana, Bella twins etc.


----------



## TD Stinger

BornBad said:


> I knew it was Zahra Schreiber, she teased that on her facebook one month ago.












Ok, you can't tell me that they don't look somewhat alike. Regardless, both very naturally attractive women.


----------



## Necramonium

p862011 said:


>


I wonder if that is a picture taken in her home, cause those are some legendary rock bands in those pictures, there is something with girls and tattoo's that drives me wild... :cena5


----------



## gabrielcev

She is incredibly hot. Some girls look hotter with tattoos and she is one of them.


----------



## Necramonium

I want that can of whoop ass.


----------



## Tommy-V

Not a fan of women covered in tattoos, but she's very attractive regardless.


----------



## Ziggy Zag

Looks hot! Always hyped for new people coming in! Let's see what she can do!


----------



## charlesxo

God damn :trips8


----------



## p862011

i wish graves was'nt injured imagine this trio


----------



## .MCH

Paige has a replacement already? :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, you can't tell me that they don't look somewhat alike. Regardless, both very naturally attractive women.


Paige has a face full of makeup, excessive lips and fake as fuck eyebrows. I wouldn't say she is naturally good looking because you can't really see if she is because her face is caked with that shit.


Anyway why do you guys have to compare her to Paige? :lmao
The similarities are minimal. Just dark hair and a relatively sharp face. :kobe


----------



## Weimer16

Chick is hot.


----------



## s.kong

She's hot though I wish she stopped the tats at the arms. The neck and chest ink are a slight turn off for me personally.


----------



## Zeroapoc

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Holy fuck, WWE keeps signing more useless divas. Why?


Because not all wrestling fans are as gay as you? We don't all feel the need for the show that's 90% male to be 100% male.

Also, once again for the record. You're gay.


----------



## Zeroapoc

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Another thread unrelated to Paige turns into a Paige hate thread. Typical WF.


Because when something becomes popular the "cool kids" have to hate it, and then others assimilate their opinions to fit in. Gotta remember that most people here are massive fucking dorks.


----------



## gabrielcev

She has very beautiful eyes. That is what most stands out about her to me.


----------



## NasJayz

I just hope she knows how to wrestle and isn't another Paige or AJ.


----------



## volunteer75

It could be pretty cool if they team her up with Baron Corbin. I also agree with Corey Graves in some capacity, I liked what I saw of him before his concussions.


----------



## Café de René

Sounds more like WWE surfing on the "suicide girls" look trend rather than spotting an actual talent, but I shall not judge her hastily.


----------



## Mr. I

Café de René said:


> Sounds more like WWE surfing on the "suicide girls" look trend rather than spotting an actual talent, but I shall not judge her hastily.


I think you just did.


----------



## BornBad

Café de René said:


> Sounds more like WWE surfing on the "suicide girls" look trend rather than spotting an actual talent, but I shall not judge her hastily.


wrong. She had something like two tryout before she signed her contract btw that's cool cause signin' only indy talent would very be boring maybe she'll be just a valet or something but i'm very happy about that news.


----------



## Robbyfude

Yawn, another useless model. Oh well, shove her on total divas and keep her away from the title.


----------



## Necramonium

NasJayz said:


> I just hope she knows how to wrestle and isn't another Paige or AJ.


:smokey2

:stfu


----------



## NasJayz

Necramonium said:


> :smokey2
> 
> :stfu


:shrug ???



I guess you didn't understand my post anyway I was saying I never seen here wrestle before so I don't know if she's any good and doesn't have the same kind of marks that always get into fan wars on here.


----------



## Big Booboos

them tattoos :bow :bosh2


----------



## King-of-the-World

This chick vs. Paige vs. AJ in a lingerie match.

*Damn i miss that stip*


----------



## Chris22

There's never been a Diva in the WWE with as much tattoo's as her. She's definitely unique and different, i'm intrigued. She looks like she can kick your ass, let's just hope she actually can.


----------



## hhhshovel

wait is she that girl from xvideos?


----------



## leeconway92

Thought the girl in OP's profile was her at first. Proved very wrong.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

Chris22 said:


> There's never been a Diva in the WWE with as much tattoo's as her. She's definitely unique and different, i'm intrigued. She looks like she can kick your ass, let's just hope she actually can.


Agreed. I personally dig the tats. That chest piece is sick. Hopefully she does well.


----------



## BornBad

She trained with Jacobs and Truth Martini in ROH... guess she knows some basics


----------



## Darkness is here

She looks damn good.


----------



## Phaedra

Gonnae be the first to say it, maybe, i really should read the thread, but her tits are ridiculous. Whichever surgeon advised her it was wise to go that big with such a skinny body was a perv lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

hhhshovel said:


> wait is she that girl from xvideos?


Um....which ones?


----------



## Conor?

gabrielcev said:


> She has very beautiful eyes. That is what most stands out about her to me.


:mj2


----------



## Pharmakon

NXT should bring back female jobbers and make her the female version of Corbin.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm a fan of women with a lot of tattoos like that. Hopefully she can wrestle. I doubt it though.

They should create a women's tag division. There's a ton of them and only one belt. It only makes sense.


----------



## Achilles

I'm not usually a fan of women with tattoos, but she's actually really good looking.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Adorable as fuck. Yes please.


----------



## just1988

*...but can she wrestle?*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

just1988 said:


> *...but can she wrestle?*


You do realise that's what the performance centre is for don't you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm all over her and would like to be all over her.


----------



## just1988

SuperSaucySausages said:


> You do realise that's what the performance centre is for don't you?


----------



## I Ship Sixon

:larry


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

just1988 said:


>


Thanks for that, not that it worked.


----------



## LilGeek

She is gorgeous. I know the main roster Divas are gonna be jelly of the attention she gets, - The way they were of Paige -

But I just wonder how they feel about her. - especially Paige


----------



## LilGeek

Isn't she with Gionna Daddio??


----------



## LilGeek

http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/g/gionnadaddio/photo-gallery/tyg-020951.php?gal=1&pic=3


----------



## Chris22

She has an amazing look, will definitely stand out from other Divas, and I agree that she's way more attractive than Paige. It's also cool that she's been training elsewhere to give herself a little jumpstart in her training. Tells me she's already very focused on it, she looks like a tough chick anyways. Zahra and Dana Brook look very promising.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Wtf is a female superstar.. Just say Diva lol.. 

And she is cuuuute! <3


----------



## hhhshovel

anybody got an idea when she will debut


----------



## Zarra

Meh
We'll see if she is any good.
I don't see the Paige comparison ? She is kinda mean looking and damn stop with the eyebrows


----------



## Green

She looks anorexic as fuck

Not a fan


----------



## LilGeek

hhhshovel said:


> anybody got an idea when she will debut


Said in the Summer.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I like what I've seen so far. :rollins


----------



## DanielWyatt

She is the future of this business.lots of potential.i immediately became a fan.

She can be the next Aj lee or the Bella's.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

with the shit she's said on twitter, and the whole scandal, she probably lost all cred so far.


----------



## jamal.

Well there goes her career..she had potential.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Way to go you stupid girl. You just killed your career before it launched on the ground.*


----------



## DanielWyatt

If she debuts at NXT takeover the wwe network subs will reach 1.5 million.
She is a draw.


----------



## badboicasey

Lana has nudes, Eva has bad pictures. How are they worse then what Zahra has?

Seth's the bigger star. He's more tied to WWE. People didn't even know who she was until dirtsheets said who she was. Zahra hasn't gotten her NXT name yet so it's not like everyone will know it's her once she gets her NXT name.

I don't think anything should happen to her if nothing happens to Seth. Both are apart of this and it would look sexist for Seth to get a slap on the wrist and she got fired.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I more fully appreciate her talents now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The hot version of Paige!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah as you can see I'm all in on the Zahra train.

Seth you sly dog you :rollins


----------



## I Ship Sixon

:jay


----------



## pesfacemaker

I'm already a Zahra fan. :rollins


----------



## looper007

They probably hold off on her for a while I think. Let this whole shit blow over. She's coming in as a heel no doubt about it now.


----------



## Phaedra

Not sure this girl will be around for long. Just the way of it, they have more invested in Rollins.


----------



## DanielWyatt

I can't wait for her debut.wonder what kind of reactions she will get from crowd.


----------



## Oxidamus

Lana's shown her tits before and look where she's at. Also *rumours* of having an affair with a top-tier talent didn't get half the divas any shit at the time it happened. See: Mickie James, Melina, among others.

I don't think they really give a shit at all and probably treat this as a slight/subtle positive.


----------



## looper007

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> Lana's shown her tits before and look where she's at. Also *rumours* of having an affair with a top-tier talent didn't get half the divas any shit at the time it happened. See: Mickie James, Melina, among others.
> 
> I don't think they really give a shit at all and probably treat this as a slight/subtle positive.


Well James and Melina were on the main roster and some of the bigger Diva's at the time they were banging these guys (I know Melina was). So in a way they had a bit of sway, Zahra is only recently joined so they can cut their loses with her if they want.

I wouldn't say its a positive, she'll get a rep backstage with a few of the Diva's in the NXT roster that's for sure and when she moves up to the main roster if it happens now. I be seriously surprised if they use her now, not the smartest thing to have done for someone just joining.


----------



## Oxidamus

looper007 said:


> Well James and Melina were on the main roster and some of the bigger Diva's at the time they were banging these guys (I know Melina was). So in a way they had a bit of sway, Zahra is only recently joined so they can cut their loses with her if they want.
> 
> *I wouldn't say its a positive, she'll get a rep backstage with a few of the Diva's in the NXT roster that's for sure and when she moves up to the main roster if it happens now. I be seriously surprised if they use her now, not the smartest thing to have done for someone just joining*.


Mickie was at the forefront of the divas division at the time rumours of her cheating with Cena was around (even added to by her former fiancée KENNY DYKSTRA).

But you're right, it's not a positive in her social life, but wow, a topless picture? A single topless picture? She won't get fired for that, nor for ungrounded rumours of a scandal. WWE would either not care or try to use the momentum for good.


----------



## cherrypepsi

judging by zaraha twitter tweets, i already don't like her. Zaraha is a homewrecker, broke up a 8 year relationship between Rollins and leighla.
I feel bad for leighla in all of this, she was extremely loyal to Rollins and stuck by him as he was living his dream, on the road 24/7 and this has rollins repays her.


----------



## Mr. I

Given she only got signed in October, it's likely she won't be on NXT TV until 2016. By then most fans will have forgotten.


----------



## looper007

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> Mickie was at the forefront of the divas division at the time rumours of her cheating with Cena was around (even added to by her former fiancée KENNY DYKSTRA).
> 
> But you're right, it's not a positive in her social life, but wow, a topless picture? A single topless picture? She won't get fired for that, nor for ungrounded rumours of a scandal. WWE would either not care or try to use the momentum for good.


Mickie was untouchable. Zahra is pretty much a non player, if she was in Mickie's place I say she would have been slapped on the wrist like Rollins has been.

I wouldn't use the momentum for good, its not about the picture if Rollins and her were a couple, it wouldn't have meant a thing. It's the fact she's having it off with a guy who's already taken. Plus she's with a long term boyfriend as well. But this is the same company that used the fact Edge was messing around with Lita behind Matt Hardy's back for a feud, so nothing would surprise me.

I don't know its looking pretty much likely she was playing around with Rollins. I think they could keep her around and wait for it to blow over and debut her at the end of the year. It wouldn't surprise me if they let her go.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

cherrypepsi said:


> judging by zaraha twitter tweets, i already don't like her. Zaraha is a homewrecker, broke up a 8 year relationship between Rollins and leighla.
> I feel bad for leighla in all of this, she was extremely loyal to Rollins and stuck by him as he was living his dream, on the road 24/7 and this has rollins repays her.


Zahra has also cheated on her own fiance countless times. Seth ain't the first and probably won't be the last.


----------



## LaMelo

I'd do her.


----------



## BornBad

:ti at people actin' Zahra was rappin the poor and innocent Rollins just because


----------



## Addychu

I do hate home-wreckers... But Seth isnt innocent either, damn men. ;] BUT if she is any good, then she should be okay? If she is shit and has a horrible personality then I will definitely dislike her.

I guess we will see?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

BornBad said:


> :ti at people actin' Zahra was rappin the poor and innocent Rollins just because


They're as bad as each other.


----------



## jtbest

Well she looks good can she wrestle and can she act?


----------



## december_blue

jtbest said:


> Well she looks good can she wrestle and can she act?


Time will tell.


----------



## paqman

DanielWyatt said:


> I can't wait for her debut.wonder what kind of reactions she will get from crowd.


If this was 10-12 years ago, she'd be on TV with Seth next Monday. In this era, I think they're gonna let this quiet down a bit before even introducing her to NXT TV. The Full Sail crowd is going to never let this go, though. Hell, casuals still chant "You Sold Out" to Seth, imagine what hardcore fans are gonna do with this one lmao. 

If they don't fire her (which I don't think they should as Seth is not getting punished), they need to think about incorporating this mess into her gimmick. This one is hard to just sweep under the rug considering the main stream attention it got. This shit was trending on Facebook for the entire day yesterday. Even non-wrestling fans most likely know about this.

She has a good look, no idea if she can wrestle at all yet, but I'd like to see her on TV just for my own morbid entertainment.


----------

